# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Making Stuff >  Home made traps.

## Jay

For those who are intersted in various traps.Here are a few home made traps that I use for teaching purposes.  Some of them ( bow trap etc) are just scale models.  the real thing is bigger and placed well camouflaged.  If you have pics of such trap, I would greatly appriciate seeing some of them.
Thanks

----------


## Jay

more traps

----------


## Jay

There are more variations of traps and triggers. If anyone is interested let me know and I'll post some more.
J

----------


## crashdive123

Nice job Jay.  Looks like several of those are great for small to medium game.  It does look however, that in the second post there is one that would be effective if somebody thought that you were the game.

----------


## Jay

> Nice job Jay.  Looks like several of those are great for small to medium game.  It does look however, that in the second post there is one that would be effective if somebody thought that you were the game.


Sorry! I forgot to mention that #7 & 12 are APD's.

----------


## crashdive123

I understand the reason from other posts why you include those in your teaching. :Big Grin:

----------


## Pict

Very cool stuff.  Thanks for posting the photos. I have one that is native to Brazil called the "Quebra cabeca"  (head breaker) that I have yet to make.  It will kill 4 - 5 birds in one whack.  If you can set a toggle trigger you´re already there.  With some modification it could be rigged to spear a small animal against the ground, a bit safer than some of the anti-personel/large game traps.

When I lived in north FL we made some spring loaded mantraps (just as exercises, never left set), absolutely nasty stuff, most anti-social.  Mac

----------


## Jay

Thanks Mac.  I just saw your bird trap on youtube.  You are right about the trigger. I havent seen it before.  makes me wonder about how much traditional knolwdge is already lost.  Do you have platform type deadfall traps?

Hope you'll be able to make the heart breaker and post it for us to see.  

 Here in Sri Lanka, the latex from the jack fruit tree is also aged and use as a form of bird lime.  Very sticky stuff.   I think you have jack fruit in Brazil...??  Do they use the latex?

----------


## snakeman

If you use a heavy log thrown over a branch and triggering the other end it works instead of using a sapling for a twitch up snare. Just make sure the log or other heavy object is much heavier than the game you plan to catch. Probably can't use it on dear or other very heavy animals.

----------


## Pict

Jay,

I haven't run across it yet, it probably goes by a different name.  

I talk to people all the time about the old ways here. Much of it is being lost.  Mac

----------


## bulrush

Interesting, sure, but I'm not seeing videos that show these actually catch animals...

----------


## Jay

> Interesting, sure, but I'm not seeing videos that show these actually catch animals...


Sorry, unfortunately ( or fortunately) I dont have a video camera.  Even if I did I probably wouldnt carry it out in the jungle.  However the traps do work. but you need to know a bit about your target's habits in order to place the traps properly and disguise them.

----------


## Ryleyboy

Jay i would love for you to tell me some tips on how to make a couple easy traps. i have been struggling with this for a long time.

----------


## fitfisherman

This is good stuff.  I'm interested in making my own traps.   I'd like to see how some of these are made.  I'm just getting into trapping and don't know much yet.  Hopefully that will change soon.   :Smile:

----------


## mtman22

This is great, i am also just getting into trapping and the things i have seen i some books are shoddy pencil drawings, it is great to see pictures of actual traps made of material found in the woods. Thanks for sharring.

----------


## Rick

You guys might also be interested in this thread. Mac does a great job on this one and it's super simple to make.

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=2842

----------


## Jay

> Jay i would love for you to tell me some tips on how to make a couple easy traps. i have been struggling with this for a long time.


Hi there Ryleyboy! sorry for the delay in replying.
What type of traps do you need help on?  pick a model and start experimenting......and we will discuss the finer points as we go along.  I hope to be at home untill 30th August.  Will try to borrow a digital camara from a friend and put up some "step by step" photos.

As Snakeman pointed out there are many ways of setting deadfalls and spring up snares.

hope to hear from you soon!

Thanx all for the intrest and comments.
j

----------


## blowgunsgalore

looks like that spike ball could be for a dinosaur

----------


## fishpole

looks good. i really should play around with making those more. i always keep a few snares in my pack or two 110 conibears in my pack if im going to be out for a while but they can bust on you after a while. those are very well crafted and look capable of taking game, nice job.

----------


## BaerClaw

cool stuff!

----------


## GreatWhiteHunter

> Very cool stuff.  Thanks for posting the photos. I have one that is native to Brazil called the "Quebra cabeca"  (head breaker) that I have yet to make.  It will kill 4 - 5 birds in one whack.  If you can set a toggle trigger you´re already there.  With some modification it could be rigged to spear a small animal against the ground, a bit safer than some of the anti-personel/large game traps.
> 
> When I lived in north FL we made some spring loaded mantraps (just as exercises, never left set), absolutely nasty stuff, most anti-social.  Mac


i wanna see this trap

----------


## Gray Wolf

> i wanna see this trap


This thread from Mac, post #2 2nd pic...  :EEK!:

----------


## crashdive123

Sarge - Move to Survival Food

----------


## Ryleyboy

Sorry jay i havent replied to you in awhile. I would like to know which of these traps do you think would be most effective on rabbits and squirells? 
thanks

----------

